# Anyone else have constant pressure on head?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Its like a constant pressure feeling on the head that i have had ever since i have had DP. And when it intensifies i get a dull headache feeling. I know its a part of DP, but i was just wondering because i dont see people mention this that often here. As silly as it sounds it intensifies after a few hours when i really start craving a cigarette







? lool.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to get a lot of strange pressure or sensations in the head. Not much lately. It responded well to hydrocodone or gabapentin. Of itself it wasn't a big deal but it is clearly part of the whole DR package.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I used to get a lot of strange pressure or sensations in the head. Not much lately. It responded well to hydrocodone or gabapentin. Of itself it wasn't a big deal but it is clearly part of the whole DR package.


Yeah man its not really a big deal at all. Its just annoying. But I'm just happy I'm at where i am as to before. I'm trying to practise the living in the moment thing, i might also get a copy of feeling unreal book.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I used to get a lot of strange pressure or sensations in the head. Not much lately. It responded well to hydrocodone or gabapentin. Of itself it wasn't a big deal but it is clearly part of the whole DR package.


Yeah man its not really a big deal at all. Its just annoying. But I'm just happy I'm at where i am as to before. I'm trying to practise the living in the moment thing, i might also get a copy of feeling unreal book.


----------



## omniel (Dec 26, 2010)

i have experienced this pressure in the head als

it would be worth having a read of this;
http://search.avg.com/?d=4d227225&v=6.011.025.001&i=23&tp=tb&q=kundalini%20head%20pressure&lng=en-GB

i can only judge my experience.. hope this might help


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep i also have this pressure in the head and sometimes it gets more intense after eating food.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Sometimes. Mostly I have weird sensations inside my head, like my head if full with nothingess and fog and other things I can't explain, lol. Sometimes it gets so bad I need to shake my head and hit it with my hands which doesn't help at all, lol. In fact, right now I feel like my brain is dead, and that something is bothering me in the back of my head.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah i get that but its not always there.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Its like a constant pressure feeling on the head that i have had ever since i have had DP. And when it intensifies i get a dull headache feeling. I know its a part of DP, but i was just wondering because i dont see people mention this that often here. As silly as it sounds it intensifies after a few hours when i really start craving a cigarette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. I think this is stress, which of course would go hand in hand with feelings of non-existance! The muscles at the back of the neck tighten and pull on the scalp and skin over the head. My doctor told me this, after I went to him when my DP began complaining of the exact symptoms you describe; it feels just like pressure in or on the head. This is also why standard anti inflammatory pain killers dont touch it.

Mine went after I learned to chill. Of course I hate my symptoms, but im not scared like I was. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Fluke said:


> Its like a constant pressure feeling on the head that i have had ever since i have had DP. And when it intensifies i get a dull headache feeling. I know its a part of DP, but i was just wondering because i dont see people mention this that often here. As silly as it sounds it intensifies after a few hours when i really start craving a cigarette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think the sensation has anything to do with muscle tension in the back there?
I know it does for me. I have muscle tension in my neck, shoulders and scalp ALL the time; it's related to anxiety.


----------



## queeny (Mar 15, 2011)

Sleepwalker said:


> Do you think the sensation has anything to do with muscle tension in the back there?
> I know it does for me. I have muscle tension in my neck, shoulders and scalp ALL the time; it's related to anxiety.


i have a lot muscle tension in my neck shoulders and tension headache. its all anxiety and connected to dp.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

BusyBee said:


> Hi. I think this is stress, which of course would go hand in hand with feelings of non-existance! The muscles at the back of the neck tighten and pull on the scalp and skin over the head. My doctor told me this, after I went to him when my DP began complaining of the exact symptoms you describe; it feels just like pressure in or on the head. This is also why standard anti inflammatory pain killers dont touch it.
> 
> Mine went after I learned to chill. Of course I hate my symptoms, but im not scared like I was. Good luck and I hope this helps.


Yeah, I don't use pain killers at all; I use muscle relaxants-like _syndol_-almost every day...and I'm still learning to chill.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, as well as a weird pressure on the nose. I think it's allergies actually.


----------

